# General > Recipes >  Favourite Winter Warmer Casseroles

## Anne x

We all have Casserole recipies we use year after year here is one of my favourites and so simple 

Braised Steak & Onions in Stout 

1Lb Braising Steak cut into 4 pieces 
1Tablespoon Oil
Seasoned Flour
2 Largish Onions 
5fl ozs Stout
1/2 Tsp worcestershire sauce
Salt & freshly milled Black Pepper 

preheat the oven to Gas Mark 1 or 140c

Melt the oil until sizzling hot coat the meat on both sides with seasoned flour and brown on both sides lift them out set aside on a plate 
Fry the onions to brown them well then arrange the meat on top plus any juices from the plate season with salt and pepper 
Add the stout and sauce put the lid on the casserole place in the oven cook for approx 21/2 hrs until the meat is tender 

If you choose to Braise the steak on top of the hob add 1 extra fl oz of stout

Serves 2-4 people

----------


## Angela

Sounds very tasty, anne.  :Smile: 

Since my son spent a weekend in Dublin recently, he's been asking for a recipe for steak & ale casserole, which I didn't have, but this should just fit the bill.

I'll try it out next time he comes to visit, and if he likes it, _and_ he's a very good boy, he might just be allowed to take the recipe away with him!  :Wink:

----------


## golach

Anne x, 
that sounds very tasty, but a wee question, the average bottle of Guiness is 500mls approx 18 fluid ounces. Where do the other 13 fluid ounces go? Or is that a perk for the chef?  ::

----------


## Anne x

Trust you !!! Yeh Mr x gets the leftovers here enjoy !!!

----------


## karia

> We all have Casserole recipies we use year after year here is one of my favourites and so simple 
> 
> Braised Steak & Onions in Stout 
> 
> 1Lb Braising Steak cut into 4 pieces 
> 1Tablespoon Oil
> Seasoned Flour
> 2 Largish Onions 
> 5fl ozs Stout
> ...




A nice variation to Anne's recipe is to remove casserole with 15 mins left to go then add rounds of French baton spread on one side with Dijon mustard then lightly pressed mustard side DOWN over the top and baste with any reserved fat from the beef, return to oven for final 15/20mins without a lid to allow crisping up.

I add carrots to mine and use dark Isle beer in place of the Guinness.

Super Comforting and you don't need to serve potatoes with it! :Smile: 

karia

----------


## Thumper

Golden gravy chicken
Diced chicken,sealed in hot pan and then coated with flour
add chopped onion,garlic,tomato puree,mixed italian herbs and chicken stock
pop into a ovenproof dish and whack it in the oven for about an hour,thicken with a bit of cornflour if needed and serve with couscous,rice or whatever you fancy  :Wink:  sorry i dont have quantities,I just wack it all in and its never turned out badly!x

----------


## Anne x

Here is another easy one 

Hungarian Goulash 
serves 4-5 

11/2lbs Braising Steak cut in cubes 
1tblsp Olive Oil
2 Large Onions roughly chopped 
1 clove Garlic crushed
1 rounded Tablespoon Plain Flour
1rounded Tablespoon Paprika
14oz Tin Chopped Tomatoes 
1 Medium Green or Red pepper 
5fl ozs Cream
salt and pepper 

I add a little sugar when I use tinned tomatoes optional though 

preheat oven to gas mark 1 or 140c 

Brown the meat of on all sides stir in the onions cook them add the crushed garlic sprinke in flour and paprika add the tin of tomatoes season with salt and pepper bring to a slow simmer and transfer to oven for 2 hrs 

Cut the pepper in strips stir into the goulash cook for another 30mins 
just before serving stir in the cream then sprinkle a little more paprika on top 

serve with Pasta or Rice 
this dish does not spoil if left longer

----------


## golach

Anne x........  ::  I had to look twice I read a Hungarian Golach first time phew!!

----------


## anneoctober

> Anne x........  I had to look twice I read a Hungarian Golach first time phew!!


I'm sure that the "hungarian Golach" would  be just as warming and comforting. Anne x  :Wink:

----------


## Anne x

well maybe a taud tough !!!! sorry golach

----------


## sassylass

> We all have Casserole recipies we use year after year here is one of my favourites and so simple 
> 
> Braised Steak & Onions in Stout 
> 
> 1Lb Braising Steak cut into 4 pieces 
> 1Tablespoon Oil
> Seasoned Flour
> 2 Largish Onions 
> 5fl ozs Stout
> ...


This has become one of our favourite meals.  Tonight for a change I fried some mushrooms in with the onions, delish!

----------


## Anne x

thank you glad you like it have had a lot of feed back on this one did you use Sweetheart Stout or Guiness sassylass I prefer the sweet one 

Ax

----------


## Anne x

Well its that time of year again maybe not winter yet but  just to share the kitchen smells lovely today 
Sassylass I added the mushrooms this time lovely ty

----------


## hotrod4

I like to fry some strips of beef with a couple of chillis,onions and Mushrooms. after a long simmer I then thicken with Gravy granules and add a tsp of Garam Masala. Its basically a stew with a "bit of a kick".

----------


## sassylass

mmmm hotrod that sounds yummy, will have to try it.

Annex, thanks for the reminder and glad you liked the added mushrooms. I use guinness, but often use ale which is also nice.

----------


## Anne x

> Here is another easy one 
> 
> Hungarian Goulash 
> serves 4-5 
> 
> 11/2lbs Braising Steak cut in cubes 
> 1tblsp Olive Oil
> 2 Large Onions roughly chopped 
> 1 clove Garlic crushed
> ...


there you go Changilass enjoy

----------


## changilass

Cannae give you rep privately so here is some very publicly.

Thanks
xx

----------


## changilass

Made the Goulash for tea tonight and I have to say
wow
absolutely bliddy wonderful.

Thanks again for highlighting it for me Anne x.

----------


## kitty kat

a firm favorite for 2 years  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Made the Goulash for tea tonight and I have to say
> wow
> absolutely bliddy wonderful.
> 
> Thanks again for highlighting it for me Anne x.


I like the sound of this and would like to give it a try.

I have only ever had Goulash in Maastricht about fifteen years ago, and it was delicious.
The outside catering vans where you can get a meal at night served it with chips and mayonnaise and I have never found anything that could equal it for a tasty feed that hit the spot. ::

----------


## sweetpea

Em I have a recipe of sorts.
I like to boil a ham hough and do a bean stew with it. It's really flavoursome and healthy too. 
Tin of tomatoes. tins of beans of some sort, carrots, onions mushrooms etc.
 I simmer the ham for a good couple of hours and use the stock to make the casserole, then pull the ham off the bone and add it at the last minute.
I also add whatever herbs I have and cumin and corriander seeds and a bit of paprika.
Sorry it's not a proper recipe.

----------

